# catalan sheepdog??



## Tritia

Ok, I know he's not one. Gosh, least I think/hope not, LOL.
But, I'm constantly looking up different breeds that Bodie MAY be. I'm pretty set on a lhasa mix. But, that tail of his definitly is NOT lhasa..but, obviously whatever else. Some kind of terrier, I guess.
I checked out a dog book from the kid's library yesterday and came across a pic of a dog that looked EXACTLY like him. I mean, closer then anything else..ever. Especially that tail, lol.
I looked it up on google..and guess it's a really rare breed...that gets up to 60lbs, LOL. (thus, the reason we hope he's not one)

Here are a couple links. 
And I'm posting pics pulled from the sites
http://www.catalansheepdogs.co.uk/asapup.htm
http://www.cataloniansheepdogs.com/catalonian_sheepdog_gallery.htm

sheepdog









bodie









sheepdog









bodie


----------



## pjewel

I want to tell you it doesn't look anything like Bodie except for the fact that I thought the photo was of Bodie. Oops! Whatever he turns out to be he's so special and so beautiful and a perfect member of your family. Think of him as a gift.


----------



## Tritia

LOL, my kids aren't convinced those pics AREN'T Bodie, hehehe.


----------



## Judy A

Tritia, how big is Bodie now? Those pictures do look a like, but I'm thinking he's something smaller! I still see Hav in him too.....


----------



## ama0722

He is so cute whatever he is. I was at the dog park today and there was a lhasa puppy with the same gorgeous coloring too.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

Oh WOW I definitely see the striking similarity! Bodie is adorable no matter what breed he is but if you really do want to know I know that in the Orvis catalogue there is a pretty simple way to trace your dog's exact breed. You buy this stick thing and you swab your dogs mouth with it a couple times and then send it to a labratory when they run a couple tests and send it back a few weeks later with exact breed/ breed mix matches. I don't think it is that expensive and I know of quite a few companies that sell it as well. It sounds pretty easy (No blood work or anything) and it would be fun to know. I think your pretty close with the catalan sheepdog. If he is one of those rare sheepdogs than it seems you've got yourself a pretty fancy "mutt" (Haha send that to the meany sending you those emails)


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

http://orvis.com/store/product_choice.asp?pf_id=53YP&dir_id=1633&group_id=10556&cat_id=10559&subcat_id=10560&feature_id=17


----------



## Lilly's mom

Here are a couple more web sites where you can get dna tests from.

http://biopetvetlab.com/dnadistributors.htm

http://www.wisdompanel.com/


----------



## Tritia

Judy A said:


> Tritia, how big is Bodie now? Those pictures do look a like, but I'm thinking he's something smaller! I still see Hav in him too.....


I think he's only about 15lbs now. And we've had him ohh..6wks?? He's gotten bigger, but not by a lot. He's probably about 7, 8 months old. And honestly the more I look at that breed, I see pups that age that are already pretty darn big. But, he looks soooo much like a few of the pics. It's crazy.


----------



## Tritia

I really wanna order one of those DNA kits. But, dh just keeps saying "we got off cheap, just $60. Now you want to turn him into a $200 dog?", lol.

I sent the link to the one to my sister. Sort of a hint, maybe she'll get it for me..hehehe.


----------



## havaluv

I don't know....Bodie looks almost EXACTLY like that sheepdog!


----------



## LuvCicero

WOW....they do look a lot alike. Bodie is cute, cute, cute. I think if he was a sheepdog he would weigh more at his age!


----------



## brandy

Have you contacted one of those breeders and asked them? Maybe they can shed some light on the subject for you? In one of those links it said they have double dewclaws. Does your boy have double dewclaws? I think Bodie is adorable and his color is so beautiful!


----------



## Judy A

He must be a "miniature" Catalan Sheepdog...worth thousands as he is so "rare"....too bad you had him fixed...you could have started a whole new "breed"! LOL!!


----------



## pjewel

I have to agree with Dale. If he were going to be a big dog I think he'd be growing a lot faster at this stage.


----------



## trueblue

Gosh...he certainly LOOKS like the pics you posted. And I've never even heard of a catalan sheepdog...but whatever he is, Bodie has got to be one of the cutest pups ever.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh I really think it looks similar but it sounds like such a rare breed that it's highly unlikely. Sure hope your sister gets you the kit - I'd be dying to know too. Another thought would be to take him to a dog show and talk to some Lhasa breeders and see if they can help you guess.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Have any of you with kids read the Fancy Nancy books? There is one in particular that I was reading with my four year old before we got Posh called "Fancy Nancy and the Posh Puppy" that you should check out. In the book Nancy ends up adopting a mixed breed dog named Frenchy from her local shelter. The shelter is located on Lasalle street, so the dog becomes a Lasalle Spaniel! The book ends with Nancy being so happy with her one of a kind dog! Just like Bodie. He sure is special.


----------



## trueblue

Posh's Mom said:


> Have any of you with kids read the Fancy Nancy books? There is one in particular that I was reading with my four year old before we got Posh called "Fancy Nancy and the Posh Puppy" that you should check out. In the book Nancy ends up adopting a mixed breed dog named Frenchy from her local shelter. The shelter is located on Lasalle street, so the dog becomes a Lasalle Spaniel! The book ends with Nancy being so happy with her one of a kind dog! Just like Bodie. He sure is special.


Isn't Fancy Nancy the best? And don't you love her description of posh (that's a fancy word for fancy)?


----------



## Tritia

Yea, because of his size I really don't think that's what he is. But, some of the pics I've found (especially in the book I have) just look like a bigger version. "Mini catalan sheepdog". I can just go with that. Heck, nobody knows what a "hava-what" is ound:

60lbs would kind of be a bummer. As dh has that rule about no dogs that poop bigger then he does. LOL


----------



## Tritia

Posh's Mom said:


> Have any of you with kids read the Fancy Nancy books? There is one in particular that I was reading with my four year old before we got Posh called "Fancy Nancy and the Posh Puppy" that you should check out. In the book Nancy ends up adopting a mixed breed dog named Frenchy from her local shelter. The shelter is located on Lasalle street, so the dog becomes a Lasalle Spaniel! The book ends with Nancy being so happy with her one of a kind dog! Just like Bodie. He sure is special.


Neat story. Is that how you came to name your girl Posh?


----------



## havaone

When I first saw Brodie's pic, I thought he was a silky terrier mix (his coloring and his fine hair). What he is, though, is absolutely gorgeous!  You're lucky to have him, and he's lucky to have such a great home and a caring mom! Just an example:

http://www.dailypuppy.com/puppies/Harley-the-Silky-Terrier--Shih-Tzu-mix_2008-03-26


----------



## Posh's Mom

Tritia said:


> Neat story. Is that how you came to name your girl Posh?


Actually it was serendipity that our dog's name is Posh. In August of '07 I met with some local breeders at an open house for havs and met Posh, who was at that time the breeder's pup. I thought she was just gorgeous and felt a connection right away but put it out of my head quickly as she wasn't available and we weren't in any hurry for a pup. My daughter and I had been reading the "Posh Puppy" book all of that summer and she knew we were seriously thinking about adding a puppy in the fall or winter and so she kept telling me that she wanted a "posh" puppy like her hero Nancy.

In October the breeder (Char) offered me Posh as a co-ownership arrangement. My family and I went to visit at another open house, this time at the end of October. Well, my son was adamant that he only wanted Posh. My hubby and I hesitated because we didn't think we could do the co-ownership thing this time around (the breeder lives 2 hours away) with our lifestyle. I was honest with my kids and Char and of course it turned out that Posh was maybe a bit too small to breed and so the rest is history.

Her name was Posh and I felt like I couldn't change it, Violet got her "posh puppy."


----------



## Me&2Girls

Great story Amy - I'll have to get the book for my daughters. How big is your beautiful Miss Posh now?


----------



## Posh's Mom

Lisa she did get to 9 inches at the withers...I won't rub that in my breeder's nose. Meanwhile, she is an extremely finicky eater and weighs in at a six and half pounds. I am doing my best to get her to fill out a bit and I'm trying not to drive myself crazy. She has tons of energy, and eliminates on a regular schedule so that is reassuring. I keep a good eye on her growth but try not to obsess.


----------



## Missy

Wow Tritia, looks just like Bodie. But I agree-- he would be bigger if by now-- but he could have some in him... I think you just need to call him a "perfectese"


----------



## Julie

I think of you and Bodie every single time I see a dog food commercial on tv. One in particular,has a dog about medium size with a man and the dog runs through the house to his bowl---I wish I knew the dog food brand! See? I pay so much attention to the dog,that I've probably seen the commercial 20 times and couldn't even tell you what brand they are selling! That's bad huh? Anyway,that dog looks like Bodie to me,all grown up!!!


----------



## Tritia

havaone said:


> When I first saw Brodie's pic, I thought he was a silky terrier mix (his coloring and his fine hair). What he is, though, is absolutely gorgeous!  You're lucky to have him, and he's lucky to have such a great home and a caring mom! Just an example:
> 
> http://www.dailypuppy.com/puppies/Harley-the-Silky-Terrier--Shih-Tzu-mix_2008-03-26


My vet actually said silky terrier, or yorkie. Shih-tzu has also been tossed out there, lol. That guy in the pic looks a LOT like him as well. Soooo cute!


----------



## Tritia

Posh's Mom said:


> Actually it was serendipity that our dog's name is Posh. In August of '07 I met with some local breeders at an open house for havs and met Posh, who was at that time the breeder's pup. I thought she was just gorgeous and felt a connection right away but put it out of my head quickly as she wasn't available and we weren't in any hurry for a pup. My daughter and I had been reading the "Posh Puppy" book all of that summer and she knew we were seriously thinking about adding a puppy in the fall or winter and so she kept telling me that she wanted a "posh" puppy like her hero Nancy.
> 
> In October the breeder (Char) offered me Posh as a co-ownership arrangement. My family and I went to visit at another open house, this time at the end of October. Well, my son was adamant that he only wanted Posh. My hubby and I hesitated because we didn't think we could do the co-ownership thing this time around (the breeder lives 2 hours away) with our lifestyle. I was honest with my kids and Char and of course it turned out that Posh was maybe a bit too small to breed and so the rest is history.
> 
> Her name was Posh and I felt like I couldn't change it, Violet got her "posh puppy."


what a GREAT story. With such a happy ending


----------



## Tritia

Missy said:


> Wow Tritia, looks just like Bodie. But I agree-- he would be bigger if by now-- but he could have some in him...* I think you just need to call him a "perfectese*"


that works


----------



## Tritia

Julie said:


> I think of you and Bodie every single time I see a dog food commercial on tv. One in particular,has a dog about medium size with a man and the dog runs through the house to his bowl---I wish I knew the dog food brand! See? I pay so much attention to the dog,that I've probably seen the commercial 20 times and couldn't even tell you what brand they are selling! That's bad huh? Anyway,that dog looks like Bodie to me,all grown up!!!


maybe the one beneful commercial?? I know I've stopped when skimming through commercials, thought..what a cutie


----------



## imamurph

Gee Tritia the two look amazingly alike...maybe Bodie was the runt of the litter ound:

Years ago I got a puppy form a guy giving a litter away at a grocery store. She looked
alot like Bodie. The owner told me that she was half Aussie. Well, as she grew all of her colors went away and she turned completly red. She started out having a chunky body bulid but ended up looking alot like an Irish Setter...go figure!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Amy - that's great Posh made it to 9" - sorry about the weight - I know how frustrating that is. Luckily MeMe's almost up to 9lbs now and 9" tall. I keep hoping for another 3/8" - 1/2" but am happy she's where she is. Her appetite is up and down but I don't give in to picky. She gets what she gets and she eats when she's hungry.


----------

